# blackberry, blueberry, cranberry



## K-Milla

hello!

I was wondering if you know what is exactly a *"blackberry"*.

I suppose that it could be different from region to region and could it be the same as "blueberry" for you?


----------



## Mirlo

*blackberry* ['blækb_ə_rɪ] _n Bot_* zarzamora*

*

*



*saludos,*


----------



## K-Milla

Thank you for the url Mirlo, but unfortunatelly I couldn´t see the information apart from the picture of the blackberries.

Actually, I was thinking that the subject would be interesting for everyone, because sometimes we called differently.

In Mexico, the name is "zarzamora" as you said, but in my region, we called "zitun". I have heard that many people get mixed up when you talk about berries [there are so many!] that you could confussed blackberries with blueberries


----------



## vicdark

En botánica "berries" se refiere al grupo de las "moras". Así,. como dice Mirlo "blackberry" es la zarzamora.  Crankberry es el "arándano". Existen otras "berries" como los "blueberries" (? en español).

En tecnologia celular más moderna, "Blackberry" es el nombre comercial de un teléfono celular avanzado que entre otras aptitudes tiene la de permitir recibir y enviar correo electrónico.


----------



## K-Milla

Hello!
What you think about this:

_blueberry ['blu:bərɪ] n Bot arándano: I will need lots of blueberries to make two pies, necesitaré muchos arándanos para hacer dos tartas

cranberry ['krænbərɪ] nombre arándano: I serve cranberry sauce on Thanksgiving Day, el día de Acción de Gracias sirvo salsa de arándanos
_

Wordreference...


----------



## Pelgar

Hi K-Milla,
In the Southern U.S. a blackberry grows on a bush with many thorns. They are rather lumpy and have many small seeds that get stuck between your teeth. In my area blackberries grow wild and are very often found along the edge of rural roads. Although some people do cultivate them they are normally in the wild. They make a wonderful cobbler. 
Blueberries are normally cultivated and grow on much larger bushes, without thorns, than blackberries. They also make a very good cobbler but I prefer blackberries.

Pelgar


----------



## Mirlo

Debe ser que en algunas reginoes las llaman igual pero aqui te mando una imagen de "Cranberries"= arándanos:




saludos,


----------



## K-Milla

The reason why I am interested in the "berries" is because I am working on a project that involve that sort of fruits.

Here in Mexico, you could find blackberries on the road, as you said Pelgar. In the other hand, there are a lot of fields and growners of Blackberries but not of blueberries or cranberries.

I am not sure if we have blackcurrant as a "farm"


----------



## vértigo83

*A better translation for cranberries would be "arándano rojo", since "arándano" is "blueberry".*


----------



## Pelgar

Hi,
I am not familiar with "blackcurrant" but I just looked at some Google pictures. they look like blueberries to me, maybe a bit darker.
http://images.google.com/images?um=1&tab=wi&hl=en&q="blackcurrant "

pelgar


----------



## K-Milla

Thank you vértigo83 for the explanation about "arandano rojo" and Pelgar, Blackcurrant is one of the most famous fruits in the UK.

I think that the USA you use cranberries and blueberries, but not blackcurrant, which I guess that it must be almost the same as blueberries.


----------



## K-Milla

I found this:

Main Entry:	black currant
Function:	noun
: a European perennial currant (Ribes nigrum) bearing aromatic edible black berries that are used especially in flavoring liqueur (as cassis); also : the fruit


----------



## gotitadeleche

I am not familiar with blackcurrant, but this is what I know (and eat all the time) as blueberry. (ummmm!!! blueberry pancakes!!!)


----------



## gotitadeleche

vicdark said:


> En botánica "berries" se refiere al grupo de las "moras". Así,. como dice Mirlo "blackberry" es la zarzamora.  Crankberry es el "arándano". Existen otras "berries" como los "blueberries" (? en español).
> 
> En tecnologia celular más moderna, "Blackberry" es el nombre comercial de un teléfono celular avanzado que entre otras aptitudes tiene la de permitir recibir y enviar correo electrónico.




I thought moras were mullberries and baya was the group name for berries in general.


----------



## K-Milla

Unbelievable the way words can change everything!

Mora, baya, frutas del bosque=Berries, their just have the colour, shape and flavour different.

╚berry
╚loganberry
╚dewberry
╚boysenberry
╚blackberry
╚currant
╚lingonberry; mountain cranberry; cowberry; lowbush cranberry
╚cranberry
╚wintergreen; boxberry; checkerberry; teaberry; spiceberry
╚blueberry
╚huckleberry
╚bilberry; whortleberry; European blueberry


----------



## María Madrid

gotitadeleche said:


> I thought moras were mullberries and baya was the group name for berries in general.


That's right, berries are bayas. A common name for berries is "frutos del bosque" but it's not very scientific. 

Creo que los blueberries son más bien endrinas, con lo que se hace el pacharán y arándanos los rojos que no son exactamente cranberries, porque los cranberries no se comen crudos y los arándanos sí. Saludos, 

frutos del bosque

más frutos del bosque


----------



## K-Milla

María Madrid said:


> Creo que los blueberries son más bien endrinas, con lo que se hace el pacharán y arándanos los rojos que no son exactamente cranberries, porque los cranberries no se comen crudos y los arándanos sí. Saludos,
> [/URL]



Entonces, para ti ¿cuál es el signficado de "cranberries"?


----------



## María Madrid

Sencillamente decía que creo que no es el mismo fruto, no sé cuál será el nombre, pero ni siquiera sé si hay "cranberries" en España, con lo cual tampoco es de esperar que haya un nombre específico, como tampoco lo hay para diversas bayas que se dan en el norte de Europa pero no en España. Esta sería una buena pregunta para nuestro querido Ilmo... Saludos,


----------



## gotitadeleche

María Madrid said:


> That's right, berries are bayas. A common name for berries is "frutos del bosque" but it's not very scientific.
> 
> Creo que los blueberries son más bien endrinas, con lo que se hace el pacharán y arándanos los rojos que no son exactamente cranberries, porque los cranberries no se comen crudos y los arándanos sí. Saludos,
> 
> frutos del bosque
> 
> más frutos del bosque



According to the images I found on the Internet, the endrinas are not blueberries, but in the plum family (prunus). They grow on trees. The images that came up when I typed in "arándanos" were of blueberries, with an occasional picture of a cranberry. The cranberries were called arándanos agrios.


----------



## María Madrid

I'm not so sure endrinas grow on trees, rather larger bushes than those in Scandinavia. In any case the taste is the same, and they look very similar too. Maybe they use the same words for both...  

blueberry=blåbär

endrinas


----------



## gotitadeleche

María Madrid said:


> I'm not so sure endrinas grow on trees, rather larger bushes than those in Scandinavia. In any case the taste is the same, and they look very similar too. Maybe they use the same words for both...
> 
> blueberry=blåbär
> 
> endrinas



María, the pictures you have in your links are of two different plants. The blueberry one does look like what I would call blueberries. Notice how it grows on a soft, green stem. The berries grow in a cluster and have a round ring at the blossom end. Note how the endrinas grow on a woody stem, smaller clusters (only 2 or 3 each). The endrina fruits have a crease on one side (which you can only barely see on one of the fruits in the image you provided). And the leaves of the two plants are different. I don´t know how big the endrina fruits are because according to what I read they are smaller than a normal plum (ciruela), but the blueberries are usually only about 1/2 inches (about 12.5 mm) in diameter. A typical plum, at least here in the US, is about 1 1/2 to 2 inches (38 to 50 mm) in diameter. Also endrinas have a large seed in the center, blueberries do not.

Endrina

arándano


----------



## María Madrid

Ok, if you say they're different I'll assume they are... but I don't think endrinas have large seeds. Endrinas are about the same size as blueberries (at least the ones I've seen in Scandinavia, I remember buying HUGE bluerries in the US). You seem to know a lot more about berries than me so maybe I've just been using the wrong word all this time and what I call endrinas are just arándanos. As for the pictures you've posted, that endrina looks too red and the shape is certainly different. 

Just one last thing, this Wikipedia entry says blueberries come from the US. I don't think that's correct, bluberries grow wild all over Scandinavia and Baltic countries, but I don't know if it's the same kind of blueberry as in America. Saludos,


----------



## fenixpollo

María Madrid said:


> Just one last thing, this Wikipedia entry says blueberries come from the US. I don't think that's correct, bluberries grow wild all over Scandinavia and Baltic countries, but I don't know if it's the same kind of blueberry as in America.


 It says that blueberries are *native* to North America and eastern Asia.  That doesn't mean that they don't grow in Scandinavia -- it means that they didn't originate there.


----------



## K-Milla

I read, can´t remember where, that berries are all over the world, and they just have some differences and usually they classified them with the scientisct name properly and the "normal" name doesn´t matter.

Maybe that is why is so confussing.


----------



## María Madrid

Maybe this explains it all (my confusion)

Blueberry _Vaccinium corymbosum_

Blåbär _Vaccinium myrtillus wikipedia entry in Swedish, but maybe it helps anyway_

This says it's not exactly the same as the American blueberry, even if closely related, and the American one is grown in Sweden, it doesn't grow wild... now I wonder what endrinas are!!!


----------



## fenixpollo

If you type _Vaccinium myrtillus_ in wikipedia, you get Bilberry.  





> The easiest way to distinguish the bilberry is that it produces single or pairs of berries on the bush instead of clusters like the blueberry. Another way to distinguish them is that while blueberry fruit meat is light green, bilberry is red or purple.


----------



## saritalbg

Hola,
Quisiera saber si mis paisanos mexicanos tinen alguna sugerencia en cuanto al uso 'popular' de la traducción de la palabra berries al español 'mexicano'.

¿Por qué palabra se conoce 'berries' en México?

Gracias.


----------



## Deidelia.

Bayas.
O sea fesas, cerezas, moras, etc.
Al menos así las conozco yo


D


----------



## ManPaisa

El término correcto sería *bayas*.
Pero estoy casi seguro de que en México también se usan *frutos rojos* y _*frutos del bosque,*_ por lo menos en los restaurantes.


----------



## Deidelia.

Bueno, yo suelo comprar una bolsa de 'Mixed Berries' y son moras, fresas y cerezas.
El nutriologo me dice que son _*bayas*_. Nunca me ha dicho que se llamen 'frutos rojos' o 'frutos del bosque', pero sí he oido llamarlos también así. Aunque mucho menos.

Quiza *bayas* sea un término más de receta de cocina o algo así y no uno que se incluiria en el menú de un exquisito restaurant, por mucho que las crepas o el helado del postre las llevaran.

Saludos


----------



## normaelena

saritalbg said:


> Hola,
> Quisiera saber si mis paisanos mexicanos tinen alguna sugerencia en cuanto al uso 'popular' de la traducción de la palabra berries al español 'mexicano'.
> 
> ¿Por qué palabra se conoce 'berries' en México?
> 
> Gracias.


 
Aunque no soy de México, me parece que he escuchado también la palabra arándanos.


----------



## la_machy

Los _arándanos_ son una clase de *bayas. *Al igual que las otras que ya se han mencionado y que como dijo ManPaisa también se les conoce como *frutos rojos o frutos del bosque.* (Mmmm...llenos de antioxidantes y deliciosos!!).


Saludos


----------



## mirx

normaelena said:


> Aunque no soy de México, me parece que he escuchado también la palabra arándanos.



Los arándanos son una especie de *bayas*. Yo, que no acudo a restaurantes _fisnos_, siempre los he conocido con el término génerico de *bayas*.


----------



## JeSuisSnob

También por acá se usa "bayas".


----------



## Moritzchen

Hoy estaba en un supermercado en Buenos Aires y me llamó la atención que habían frascos de dulces y mermeladas con etiquetas en español e inglés y decían "dulce de arándanos" y luego blackberry jam, o blueberry jam. Me hizo pensar que acá les dicen arándanos a las bayas. Yo siempre pensé que los arándanos eran las cranberries.


----------



## Gregory MD

*berry = baya *y por lo menos por aquí tenemos las siguientes:
Frutilla / fresa = strawberry
Mora = blackberry
Arándanos = blueberry
Frambuesa = raspberry

Existen más bajo la categoria de berry pero desconozco equivalente (rosa mosqueta, zarzaparrilla, murta, maqui, calafate). Y otros que no tiene equivalente encastellano (goldenberry).

Solo un dato anecdótico: Según dicen, la primera strawberry fue descubierta en Chile...


----------



## mrbotany

All of these fruits are different, but related, species.  In fact, there are a number of different species of blueberry and cranberry, and they are used differently in cooking.  But of course, because they are not native to most spanish speaking countries, it makes sense that there are not different words for each one, like there is in the States.
Happy eating!
berry
╚loganberry
╚dewberry
╚boysenberry
╚blackberry
╚currant
╚lingonberry; mountain cranberry; cowberry; lowbush cranberry
╚cranberry
╚wintergreen; boxberry; checkerberry; teaberry; spiceberry
╚blueberry
╚huckleberry
╚bilberry; whortleberry; European blueberry


----------



## Mate

Blackberry: mora (la que crece en los árboles). No es una verdadera baya desde el punto de vista botánico.

Blueberry: muy cultivado en el país para exportación. Le decimos arándano.

Cranberry: en wikipedia figura como "arándano rojo".


----------



## Aviador

Mate said:


> Blackberry: mora (la que crece en los árboles). No es una verdadera baya desde el punto de vista botánico. [...]


Mate, la fruta llamada en inglés *blackberry*, _Rubus fruticosus_ (zarzamora) no crece en árboles sino en *arbustos*. Una fruta de aspecto similar que crece en árboles (moreras) es lo que se llama en inglés *mulberry*, _Morus nigra_ (mora).

Saludos.


----------



## Filimer

Un detalle: los nombres científicos además de ir en cursiva siempre tienen la primera letra en mayúscula (y ninguna otra). _Rubus fruticosus _y_ Morus nigra_


----------



## Aviador

Filimer said:


> Un detalle: los nombres científicos además de ir en cursiva siempre tienen la primera letra en mayúscula (y ninguna otra). _Rubus fruticosus _y_ Morus nigra_


Tienes razón, Filimer. Corrijo de inmediato para evitar llevar a otros al error.

Saludos.


----------



## Mate

Aviador said:


> Mate, la fruta llamada en inglés *blackberry*, _Rubus fruticosus_ (zarzamora) no crece en árboles sino en *arbustos*. Una fruta de aspecto similar que crece en árboles (moreras) es lo que se llama en inglés *mulberry*, _Morus nigra_ (mora).
> 
> Saludos.





Filimer said:


> Un detalle: los nombres científicos además de ir en cursiva siempre tienen la primera letra en mayúscula (y ninguna otra). _Rubus fruticosus _y_ Morus nigra_



Tienen razón los dos.


----------



## vicdark

No dudo ni discuto que las _berries_ se conozcan como "bayas"  en muchas partes. Sin embargo, desde el punto de vista técnico (agronómico y botánico) eso no es correcto, pues las bayas son un tipo muy general de frutos, como puede verse en éste sitio. 

El nombre general de las _berries _es *moras, *de las cuales existen las numerosas especies que otros han mencionado en este hilo.

Just my 2 centavos.


----------



## Yoru_no

Here in Mexico we use *zarzamora* for _blackberry_, *arándano *for _cranberry _and *mora azul* for _blueberry_. In many products you will find those terms, at least in Mexico city and surrounding areas.


----------

